# Male or female?



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

He confirmed it, heard him calling this morning. Sort of a very lo buzz. I’ve named him “Kalihi”.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Jun 5, 2017)

BeastMaster said:


> He confirmed it, heard him calling this morning. Sort of a very lo buzz. I’ve named him “Kalihi”.




Did you find him in Kalihi? That’s where I’m from.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

mayanjungledog said:


> Did you find him in Kalihi? That’s where I’m from.




He was apparently found near Sand Island.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

